# Staghorn Algae and EI Dosing



## mracejay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi,

I have just recently stared EI dosing, When I say recently I mean I have only just finished my first week.

I had a smattering of Staghorn on my Dracena Deremensis and Rotala Macandra, no other plants in my aquarium seem to have been infectec with it just those two. However when I started EI dosing within three days the smattering has turned into a out right invasion. 

Is this normal when starting EI? Will it clear up as EI routine settles in? Or is it just coincidental? What is the best way to get rid of it? 

Here are my aquarium stats:

Aquarium age: 3 Months old
350 litres (Juwel Trigon 350)
2 x 45w Juwel T5 Hi-lite tubes with reflectors (1x Nature, 1 x day)
2 x 24w Juwel T5 Hi-lite tubes with reflectors (1 x nature, 1 x day)
Photoperiod: 10 Hours
Presurised CO2 system (22ppm), Sera 1000 Activ CO2 Reactor
1 X 1000EF, 1000 lph UV external filter 
         (Media: Ceramic rings, Bio Balls, Seachem Purigen 250ml) (there is noway this filter kicks out 
          1000lph more like 300 lph)
1 x Eheim 2217, 1000 lph external filter (Media: 2l Eheim Mech, Course filter pad, 4l Substrate Pro Plus, fine 
           filter pad)
1 x 1000 lph power head
Temp: 24 Degrees Centigrade
Dosing: EI (only been dosing for one week now)

Water Parameters:

pH: 7.02 - 7.22 (7.02 during the day when CO2 is being injected, Rises to 7.22 during lights out when CO2 isn't 
              being injected)
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm0
Nitrate: 10 ppm (Tap water contains 5ppm)
O2: 8 mg/l
GH: 17 Degress (300 mg/l) (I live in a very hard water
KH: 8 Degress (150 mg/l)
Phosphates: 5 ppm (high I know but assuming this is due to EI dosing)

Plants:

Green Cabomba
Rotala Indica
Elodea Densa
Bacopa Carolina
Vallisneria Spiralis Leopard
Rotala Macandra
Hygrophila Difformis (Wisteria)
Hygrophila Rosanervis
Red Ludwigia Repens
Limnophila Sessiliflora
Java Fern
Java Moss
Dracena Deremensis Green

Fish Stock:

6 x Gold Danios
6 x Adult Platis Various ( 10 x fry that are now 3 weeks old from two batches)
12 x Neon Tetras
6 x Leopard Corydoras
2 x Baby Bristlenose Pleco's barely 3 cm long
Lots of Malaysian Trumpet Snails


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jun 2012)

Low co2 input?


----------



## CeeJay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi mracejay


			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> I had a smattering of Staghorn on my Dracena Deremensis and Rotala Macandra, no other plants in my aquarium seem to have been infectec with it just those two. However when I started EI dosing within three days the smattering has turned into a out right invasion.


Unfortunately, staghorn feeds on the very same stuff that your plants do. Now you've started EI, you are now feeding it very well   



			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> Is this normal when starting EI?


No



			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> Will it clear up as EI routine settles in?


No



			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> Or is it just coincidental?


No



			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> What is the best way to get rid of it?


Physical removal of infected leaves plus additional water changes.

Staghorn is usually related to poor CO2 distribution, so check the flow around the two plants you mention. It appears that you have enough flow, you just may need to tweak it here and there to achieve the best results.
One thing that jumps out at me is that you have a lot of light going on there. T5 HO's with reflectors and 10 hours of it   . That's a lot of light.
You will need to be on top of your game with CO2 distribution and tank maintenance. 
I would be inclined to at least remove the reflectors for now and reduce the photoperiod to 6 hours until you get on top of this outbreak.


----------



## mracejay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi Whitey,

Is 22 ppm low CO2?

Jason


----------



## mracejay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi Ceejay,

Thanks for the information.

My understanding was that you need at least 2 watts per gallon for EI dosing, hence why I got the reflectors as there just isn't any room to add anymore bulbs.

But you reckon that I have now got too much light?

I take it the WPG is different for T5's or something?

Thanks for your help.

Jason


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jun 2012)

I would have thought so, obviously every tank is different. Do you have a drop checker? 
Ideally the DC should be very light lime green. 

This shows a good level of dissolved co2 in the tank.

Poor Flow distribution can lead to algae problems, again this is also due to low co2 in areas affected.

Would you say its heavily planted? Could you provide pictures?

My 'experience level' is limited, Im sure Clive will provide you with all the in depth, detailed information if you need it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jun 2012)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi mracejay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed with everything, all relating to co2 injection isnt it CeeJay? If he upped the co2 and nutrients he could keep his current photoperiod if desired.

Although thats a lot of light, I would definitely do as CeeJay suggested.


----------



## mracejay (20 Jun 2012)

Hi Whitey,

I will try and sort out some photos as soon as I can.

I would say my tank is medium going for heavily planted. I.e at the front of the tank you can still see the substrate and gravel. But the back and sides, well I couldn't plant anymore even if I wanted too!

I do have a DC and it is light green. I have been trying to increase the level but I have had a few problems with the power head that was powering the CO2 reactor. That's been replaced and upgraded now so I am hoping for better CO2 results. I will try and tweak this up a little bit more.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CeeJay (20 Jun 2012)

Hi Jason.


			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> My understanding was that you need at least 2 watts per gallon for EI dosing,


This is a misconception of the highest order. You can dose EI at any lighting level you like, although you can reduce the dosage as the light levels get lower.
Light drives everything in a planted tank including demand for CO2 and ferts. Lower the light and you can lower everything else.



			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> But you reckon that I have now got too much light?


I certainly do.



			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> I take it the WPG is different for T5's or something?


The WPG rule was originally used for T8's (and it was in US gallons too   ). People still refer to it these days but T5's have a higher output than T8's so something needs changing in the calculation. The only true measure of lighting in a tank is the PAR reading taken at the leaf surfaces. As most of us can't afford a PAR meter we just use what we have, our eyes. 
So if you're algae is growing well, then I'd say you've got too much light, along with the other issues mentioned previously.


----------



## CeeJay (20 Jun 2012)

Sorry Natahniel, missed your post


----------



## mracejay (20 Jun 2012)

Okie dokie, I will sort that out and see how it goes!

How do you reduce the EI doses according to the light level?

Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2012)

i find staghorn an easy fix, Good filterclean, pipe clean and WC it tends to go after a few days.


----------



## chrisjj (20 Jun 2012)

I concur re the above.  Reduce lighting & photo period & remove infected leaves and ensure good water circulation.

Also, staghorn loves a dirty tank.  How often do you clean your filter?  Regular maintenance is a must - I clean mine monthly.  Also keep the substrate, tubes etc clean.

Feeding less also keeps it at bay.


----------



## mracejay (20 Jun 2012)

Hi Chrisjj,

My maintence schedule is thus:

I clean one filter then two weeks later I will clean the other. So they are cleaned monthly but two weeks apart from each other. I use aquarium water to do the cleaning.

I do a 50% water change every week which include vaccuming the gravel. I will also syphon out any loose debris i.e. leaves from plants and such like on an almost daily basis if there is any.

I will also clean the power heads on a monthly basis.

I will have to admit though when cleaning the filters I haven't cleaned the tubes. I don't know why it didn't even occur to me to do so! So I include this in my cleaning from now on!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2012)

Once you have clear pipes you suddenly realise quite how grubby they get!


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2012)

Hi all,


> Good filter clean, pipe clean and WC it tends to go after a few days.


Usually does for me as well. I think _Dracena deremensis_ may be some of the problem, it is very definitely not an aquatic, and will be decaying slowly all the time.

Makes a good house plant, I've had the variegated _D. demerensis_ 'Warneckei' for the last 30 years makes a great specimen plant, and it is fine as long as you don't over-water it. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## mracejay (20 Jun 2012)

Hi,

Yeah it's funny you say that about the Dracena as I have only just read the same thing! I am a little annoyed at the aquatic shop I bought them from!

I will definately be having words with them next time I am in there!

Here is the picture as requested by Whitey


----------



## CeeJay (20 Jun 2012)

Hi Jason.
Nice looking background plants. Not sure about the flowerpots though, but that's only me. 



			
				mracejay said:
			
		

> How do you reduce the EI doses according to the light level?


Either reduce the volume of EI solution that you dose daily, or weaken the mixture by putting less teaspoons of the powders in the mix. 
Works either way.


----------

